# Steamers (Rare Treat for Da Bear)



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2019)

*Steamers* (Rare Treat for Da Bear)


These aren’t very exciting to many of you guys, but I don’t get these very often, because they don’t have them in my Stores very often, and when they do they’re too expensive.

A couple weeks ago, I got 40 “Littlenecks” for $12, and they were Great, but 40 of those tiny things don’t go very far.
This time I got about 40 of the much bigger “Maine Clams”. They were just as good, but much more filling.

I used to have Clams a lot more often, when a couple of my Buddies used to run down to Jersey & Dig their own.
Then my one Buddy went there to get Clams, and came home with Crabs. That ended that!! LOL

LOL—That’s about the only thing we ever use our old Steamer for.

I love Steamed Clams, but it’s another thing I have to eat by myself.


Thanks for stopping by,

Bear



First half of the batch of about 40 Maine Clams, in the Steamer:







Getting all warm & sweaty:






I like to pluck a whole bunch & put them all in the bowl of butter.
Then it's "Chow-Time":


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2019)

I too Love clams, Pretty much all shellfish

I "Like" it

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 9, 2019)

Dang Bear,those look so good!

I love huge clams grilled and full of garlic butter.

A very rare treat down here on the Gulf Coast too.
Just like your's, hard to find good ones and expensive.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 9, 2019)

Those are actually large littlenecks known around these parts as cherrystones.Chowders are the large ones that are used in chowder and the shells for stuffies.In the end they're all quahogs,just different sizes.

If your store advertised those as "steamers" you probably got yourself a good deal.

When I'm off the meds and can get back out into the sun I'm gonna do me some diggin for some steamers.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks good. We love them. Years ago a Lancaster area restaurant ran a happy hour  3 dozen Maine Clams and Crunchy French Bread Special, for $10. They were really great...JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 9, 2019)

Man that looks good! It’s been awhile since I’ve had any. Like you when we get them they are expensive so a rare treat!


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks good!  Getting me in the mood for a visit to the fish market.


----------



## kit s (Jun 9, 2019)

Bear as you and a few others this forum have shown that the forum is not just about Qing, smoking, and curing and such though that is the main theme, but about sharing.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 9, 2019)

Man that would hit the spot!  I have the opposite problem, everyone loves them and there is little left for me once I start to serve them.  LOL.  

Never use a steamer because the sauce is crazy good to dip crunchy bread into.  Bread might actually even better than the clams.  Dead serious, use the hardest stalest stuff you got.  There is a local bar that does a tomato beer thing that rocks that I need to try to make.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 9, 2019)

I love clams.  When I lived off the coast of BC I used to dig them regularly.  Always cooked them in a marinera liquid like mussels.  Since my Little Brother died, I don't have anyone around to enjoy them with.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2019)

gary s said:


> I too Love clams, Pretty much all shellfish
> 
> I "Like" it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




normanaj said:


> Those are actually large littlenecks known around these parts as cherrystones.Chowders are the large ones that are used in chowder and the shells for stuffies.In the end they're all quahogs,just different sizes.
> 
> If your store advertised those as "steamers" you probably got yourself a good deal.
> 
> When I'm off the meds and can get back out into the sun I'm gonna do me some diggin for some steamers.




The store didn't call them Steamers. I called them steamers because I steamed them. Maybe I shouldn't call them that.
The store called them Maine clams because they're Black, and they say "not as tasty as Littlenecks", but I thought they were Great.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Dang Bear,those look so good!
> 
> I love huge clams grilled and full of garlic butter.
> 
> ...



Thanks John!!
I didn't know they were rare down there too.

Bear




chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. We love them. Years ago a Lancaster area restaurant ran a happy hour  3 dozen Maine Clams and Crunchy French Bread Special, for $10. They were really great...JJ



Thank You Jimmy!!
I don't get around so good any more, but there is a Bar in Emmaus "Comix" Hotel that has what they call "Mahogany Clams" for 99 cents a Dozen. They're smaller but I love them. LOL--Sometimes Off-Season, they go up to $1.25 a dozen!!!
It's a "Biker" Bar, but I always get along good with them, even without a Bike.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that looks good! It’s been awhile since I’ve had any. Like you when we get them they are expensive so a rare treat!



Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




mooncusser said:


> Looks good!  Getting me in the mood for a visit to the fish market.



Thank You!!
And Thanks for the Like Too.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2019)

Those look good to me, even though I'm more of a clam roll type of guy.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks great, Bear. Now you got me hungry for clams.

I haven’t had clams in years. Back when a buddy of mine and me were single, we’d hit up this bar called “Bunnies” on Altar St. in Hazleton. We would go for the clam night on Thursdays before we would go to pool league. $1.25 a dozen...and most of the time we were early enough that we’d be the only people in the place.

Good post, takes me back. Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2019)

kit s said:


> Bear as you and a few others this forum have shown that the forum is not just about Qing, smoking, and curing and such though that is the main theme, but about sharing.




Thank You Kit !!
I probably share more than I should, but I sometimes live dangerously.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, Maine Mahogany clams, not as sweet as jersey clams but then again nothing is. Great for casino's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Man that would hit the spot!  I have the opposite problem, everyone loves them and there is little left for me once I start to serve them.  LOL.
> 
> Never use a steamer because the sauce is crazy good to dip crunchy bread into.  Bread might actually even better than the clams.  Dead serious, use the hardest stalest stuff you got.  There is a local bar that does a tomato beer thing that rocks that I need to try to make.




Thank You Sam!!
And Thanks for the Like.
Yeah---I shouldn't complain about eating alone---It's a lot cheaper!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> I love clams.  When I lived off the coast of BC I used to dig them regularly.  Always cooked them in a marinera liquid like mussels.  Since my Little Brother died, I don't have anyone around to enjoy them with.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Sorry about your Little Brother.
If you weren't a Million miles away, I'd gladly throw some Clams down with you.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 11, 2019)

Bear, Your clams look tasty! We had a peck for lunch up at camp on Memorial Day weekend. I packed my butter bowl just like you ! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look good to me, even though I'm more of a clam roll type of guy.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> Looks great, Bear. Now you got me hungry for clams.
> 
> I haven’t had clams in years. Back when a buddy of mine and me were single, we’d hit up this bar called “Bunnies” on Altar St. in Hazleton. We would go for the clam night on Thursdays before we would go to pool league. $1.25 a dozen...and most of the time we were early enough that we’d be the only people in the place.
> 
> Good post, takes me back. Like!



Thank You Xray!!
Boy I haven't been up that loooong hill, and back down into Hazelton in many-a-year!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2019)

wimpy69 said:


> Yes, Maine Mahogany clams, not as sweet as jersey clams but then again nothing is. Great for casino's.




Thank You Wimpy!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Your clams look tasty! We had a peck for lunch up at camp on Memorial Day weekend. I packed my butter bowl just like you ! :)



Thank You CM !!
Glad I'm not alone on that method. I've always done that. LOL
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 12, 2019)

Hell yell at least a 100 of them to fill my craving. Great snack there Bear.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hell yell at least a 100 of them to fill my craving. Great snack there Bear.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Nowadays since I shrunk my stomach, I couldn't handle more than 50 of this size Clams. Years ago, it would take a lot more!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2019)

@TomKnollRFV ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2019)

@Derek717 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2019)

@yankee2bbq ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2019)

@tallbm ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

